# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox  LGA_1_19SD is released

## Shamseldeen Victory

*LGA_1_19SD is released.*    New version - LGA flasher - unlocker v1.19SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added flashing for LG E450,E450B,E450F,E450G,E450J,E451G,E455,E455F,E455  G,E460 and E460F.

----------

